

Looking for a gangster.js to join a gang.js - sobingt

Responsibilities<p>Integration of user-facing elements developed by front-end developers with server side logic
Writing reusable, testable, and efficient code
Design and implementation of low-latency, high-availability, and performant applications
Implementation of security and data protection
Integration of data storage solutions 
Skills And Qualifications<p>Minimum 1 years project expereince in nodejs or object oriented javascript
Strong proficiency with JavaScript or CoffeeScript 
Knowledge of Node.js and frameworks such as Express and Socket.io
Understanding the nature of asynchronous programming and its quirks and workarounds
Good understanding of server-side templating languages such as Jade.
Good understanding of server-side CSS preprocessors such as SASS or LESS
Basic understanding of front-end technologies, such as HTML5, and CSS3
Understanding accessibility and security compliance.
User authentication and authorization between multiple systems, servers, and environments
Integration of multiple data sources and databases into one system
Understanding fundamental design principles behind a scalable application
Understanding differences between multiple delivery platforms, such as mobile vs. desktop, and optimizing output to match the specific platform
Creating database schemas that represent and support business processes
Implementing automated testing platforms and unit tests
Proficient understanding of code versioning tools, such as Git<p>Send your CV&#x2F;Github Link to sobingt@bitbrothers.in
======
adrivanrex
[http://github.com/adrivanrex](http://github.com/adrivanrex)

adrivanrex@gmail.com

